# Can the Hopper HDMI and Component + optical audio Ports be used Simultaneously?



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

I am using both on two 722's now but am trying to find out if both will also work simultaneously on the Hopper. I will need this ability if I decide to go over to the Hopper system. Dish tech support says yes but the "Executive Team" or whatever says no. Anyone out there tried it and know for certain?

Thanks!

Barney


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, I am using all


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Seconded. I run both simultaneously.


----------



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks guys. DBS to my rescue again!


----------

